# editer un fichier dans le terminal et trouver une version de sql pour mac ox 10.6.8



## gpujol (23 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

je me lance dans le sql et je suis embêté par un truc que je maitrise pas du tout. Le probléme est le suivant j'ai téléchargé la version 9.1.24 de PostgreSQL et je dois modifier le fichier suivant file /etc/sysctl.conf - e.g

Or si les instructions sont claires pour le faire apparaitre, il n'y a pas les détails pour la modification des valeurs de mémoire du fichier. Comment édite t'on un fichier sous terminal ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## daffyb (23 Juillet 2018)

tu tapes :
sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf

sudo permet de passer une commande super utilisateur
nano est l'exécutable qui te permet d'éditer "facilement" un fichier texte dans le terminal. La liste des commandes est en bas de la fenêtre.


----------



## gpujol (24 Juillet 2018)

Merci j'essaie çà et je te recontacte en cas de souci ...


----------



## gpujol (26 Juillet 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> tu tapes :
> sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf
> 
> sudo permet de passer une commande super utilisateur
> nano est l'exécutable qui te permet d'éditer "facilement" un fichier texte dans le terminal. La liste des commandes est en bas de la fenêtre.




Bonjour,

Voila j'ai réussi à ouvrir, modifier les lignes mais comment ressort-on et sauvegarde-t'on notre modification ? 
Je sais je suis au stade zéro de la commande terminal ...

Cordialement

gpujol


----------



## flotow (27 Juillet 2018)

gpujol a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila j'ai réussi à ouvrir, modifier les lignes mais comment ressort-on et sauvegarde-t'on notre modification ?
> Je sais je suis au stade zéro de la commande terminal ...
> ...


Pour nano c'est 'Ctrl O' (contrôle eau) pour Write Out, puis Ctrl X pour quitter


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Juillet 2018)

Sinon tu as aussi « VI » (vi)
Mais il n’est pas très pratique à utiliser quand tu ne connais pas ses commandes


----------

